# Wasserkühlung erweitern/umbauen, Custom Empfehlungen



## hell046 (25. Januar 2018)

*Wasserkühlung erweitern/umbauen, Custom Empfehlungen*

Hi Leute,

der Einstieg in die Wasserkühlung ist mit einem 360er Eisbär System gelungen und hat auch überzeugt. Ok, fairerweise muss man sagen ich hatte kaum in gute Lüfter davor investiert. Trotzdem, der reiz ist da das ganze zu erweitern, bzw. nachdem ich mich etwas weiter informiert hatte und hier auch etwas gestöbert habe, ist ein Custom Loop auch mit einem kleineren Budget gut umsetzbar. Das hat mich jetzt angefixt, da ich sowieso gerne viel bastel 

Im Prinzip läuft der 360er Eisbär momentan ganz klassisch nur auf der CPU auf 7V gedrosselt mit 3x eloops die aus dem Gehäuse oben raus blasen. So kombiniert ist es von der Lautstärke für mich im Idle im Prinzip unhörbar und unter Last quasi ebenso, die Luftgekühlte Grafikkarte ist da eben das lauteste, wobei die sich nach neuer WLP erstaunlich gut schlägt! Da die Pumpe vom Eisbär jetzt nicht gerade sehr viel Power hat (wobei Tests gezeigt haben dass man damit schon ordentliche Kreisläufe stemmen kann) und das Befüllen und entlüften  ein Gedultsspiel ist (was sehr wichtig ist, sonst macht die Pumpe wegen Luftblasen geräusche), glaube ich, es ist das Beste sich einen günstigen Custom Loop aufzubauen. 


Nun was hab ich mir bisher dazu überlegt um den Preisrahmen nicht zu sprengen... Vorab, auch gebraucht ist gerne gesehen da preislich deutlich angenehmer. 

*Radiator*: Gehäuse limitiert aktuell auf 360mm und die passenden Lüfter wären schon da. Für CPU only sollte das auch erstmal ausreichen meinen Infos zu folge. Die Alphacool Nexxxos Rads, so wie jetzt einer drin ist, finde ich leistungsmäßig wirklich gut, zumal er gute Temps mit niedriger Lüftergeschwindigkeit zeigt. Frage hier wäre eigentlich erstmal nur, ob ein 45mm anstatt 30mm großartig einen Vorteil bringen würde? Gerne auch Alternativen. Gebrauchte ca. 50-60€. 

*CPU Kühler*: Dort kommt im Prinzip nur der Phobya UC 2 LT in Frage. Preislich sehr gut und auch die Kühlleistung ist hervorragend. Einzig der Durchfluss wird etwas gebremst, aber mit der passenden Pumpe sollte das ja kein Problem darstellen. Optisch spricht mich die Version mit dem Plexiaufsatz mehr an. Frage hierbei, gibt es da Probleme auf Dauer mit Rissen oder sonstigen? Verfärbungen etc? Zudem gibt es den UC2 LT dann mit Kupfer Boden oder vernickelt, irgendwelche vor und Nachteile? 25-30€

*Pumpe*: Hier bin ich mir wirklich noch unsicher ehrlich gesagt. Die Frage ist auch wie es am besten umzusetzen ist. Die Phobya DC260 scheint gute Leistung zu bringen zu einem guten Preis, findet man auch gebraucht. Die Pumpe sollte auf jeden Fall nicht lauter als die jetzige Eisbär auf 7V sein, sonst macht das ganze ja kaum Sinn. Also muss es im Prinzip unhörbar sein. Natürlich kann bei alleinstehenden Pumpen noch eine Art Silent Gehäuse mit Dämmung gebaut werden + Shoggy, wäre auch kein Problem. Eine D5 sieht da natürlich sehr lecker aus aber das ist preislich wieder eine andere Liga. Wie schlägt sich die Pumpe so in Sachen Lautstärke und Leistung? Eine Pumpe die im AGB integriert ist macht wahrscheinlich keinen Sinn wegen der Vibrationsübertragung? 25-40€

*Ausgleichsbehälter*: Im Prinzip ganz klassisch ein Rohrenbehälter. Macht auch was von der Optik her. Zu groß darf er aktuell wohl nicht werden, das Gehäuse will ich ganz lassen. Sowas wie Phobya Balancer 150 oder sogar noch günstiger, bei Alphacool der Cape Corp Coolplex 15 als B Ware für 22€, wegen minimalen Kratzern mach ich da nicht rum, zumal man mit Politur sicherlich noch einiges reißen kann wenns im Plexi ist. 20-30€

*Rest*: Wenn ich alles bedacht habe, fehlen nur noch die Anschlüsse und Schläuche. Aktuell 11/8er. Ich muss zugeben, die sehen natürlich etwas dünn aus, preislich werden dickere Varianten aber wohl keinen Sinn machen wenn ich mir die Preise für Fittings anschaue. Bei 11/8 gibt es die 1€ Teile bei Alphacool, die sehen zwar hässlich aus aber ich find 5€ für einen Anschluss schon heftig. Durchsichtige Schläuche find ich eigentlich hübscher, aber da gibt es wohl dann das Problem mit den Weichmachern. Empfehlungen? 


Ich kann mir gut vorstellen in Zukunft das Gehäuse gegen ein Wasserkühlungs-freundliches zu wechseln und auch die Graka mit einzubinden unter Zunahme eines weiteren 360 Rad oder etwas in der Richtung. Viel Text, tut mir leid, aber ich will natürlich auch genug Infos geben. Danke fürs Lesen und Beraten


----------



## Ryle (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung erweitern/umbauen, Custom Empfehlungen*



> *Radiator...* ob ein 45mm anstatt 30mm großartig einen Vorteil bringen würde?


Erst bei Push Pull oder sehr hohen Drehzahlen, im Grunde also nein.


> *CPU Kühler: Dort kommt im Prinzip nur der Phobya UC 2 LT in Frage.*


Tu dir selbst nen Gefallen und kauf dir keinen Kühler mit dieser Montage Art. Extrem nervig die Dinger zu montieren weil man Lage und Anpressdruck nicht nichtig kontrollieren kann und es ne ziemliche Fummelei in engeren Cases ist. Besser nen EK Supremacy Evo, auch wenn der mehr kostet. Das Teil ist unkaputtbar und du hast auch beim hundertsten CPU Wechsel keinen Stress durch die simple Montage. 


> Die Phobya DC260 scheint gute Leistung zu bringen zu einem guten Preis, findet man auch gebraucht.



Betonung auf "scheint". Die Dinger kannst du vergessen. Wenn es eine günstige Pumpe sein muss, dann eine MagiCool DCP450, EK-XRES 100 SPC-60  oder eine gebrauchte Variante einer Eheim 1046. (Aquastream usw.) Letztere halten ewig und man kann alles an Verschleißteilen nachkaufen, sind nur optisch nicht ganz so schick. Bei den ersten beiden sparst du dir den AGB, was die Preise auch wieder relativiert.

Schlauch bin ich ein ZMT bzw. Neopren Fan. Ich nutze immer den EK ZMT, den gibts aber nicht in deiner Stärke. Fittings findest du aber meist auch gebraucht günstig falls du umsteigen willst.


----------



## hell046 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung erweitern/umbauen, Custom Empfehlungen*

Das Eisbär Teil wird ja genauso angeschraubt, ist in der Tat wirklich nicht sehr toll... Im Notfall bastel ich mir da aber Stehbolzen rein sodass ich entspannt von oben aufschrauben kann. Die EK sind halt nochmal deutlich teurer und haben meist nicht mal allzu tolle Temp Werte. 

Die Phobya hatte ich mir angeschaut weil diese hier öfter mal genannt wurde. Die MagiCool hingegen soll dann eher nicht so hochwertig sein. Pumpen, AGB Kombi ist an sich kein Problem, nur denke ich mir wird es da schwerer was die Vibrationen angeht. Die aktuelle Pumpe, ist ja die DC-LT ist spottbillig aber ich find sie okay. Bringt halt nicht so die riesen Leistungswerte ist aber sparsam und ultra klein. 

EK ZMT wäre auch eine Option, aber auch die gebrauchten Fittings sind meist noch deutlich teurer als die 1€ Dinger für 11/8.


----------



## razzor1984 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: WasserkÃ¼hlung erweitern/umbauen, Custom Empfehlungen*

*Cpu Kühler:*
Ich hab vor Kurzem in meinem Falt knecht das 280er Phobya kit verbaut. Der UC2-LT ist wirklich "billig". Der boden ist mehr als fragwürdig von der Verarbeitung her....er wird den job sicher erledigen, nur ich bin Qualität von Aquacomputer gewohnt.
Wenns wirklich einer sein sollte, im unteren Preisbereich, dann nimm den mit Messingdeckel - Phobya CPU-Cooler UC-1 Extreme Intel 775,1150,1151,1155,1156,1366,2011,2066 - Brass Edition | CPU - Wasserkuhler | CPU - Kuhler | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Wenn du mehr ausgeben willst, schau dir den Next von Aquacomputer an mit Delrin deckel oder den Heatkiller von Watercool auch mit Delrin Deckel 
*Pumpe*:
Aus Erfahrung kann ich die Phobya DC12 220 empfehlen, bei der kann man die verschleißteile tauschen und ist gedrosselt nicht zu hören (regel diese per Poti auf ~ 1500rpm) Auch auf dieser eher schwachen Stufe, hat diese noch genügend DF. Test von diversen Pumpen - Test: Pumpen im Roundup - Fazit die DC12 220 ist ein P/L Tipp!
*AGB:*
Nimm den vernickelten 150er von Phobya, hatte den jahre in verwendung, nie Probleme
*Schlauch:*
in 11/8 gibts nur Norprene, wenn die Bigungen zu eng werden kauf einen Knickschutz dazu, da Noropren sehr dünnwandig ist und deswegen leichter knickt

Edit:
So habe ich die Dc12-220 verbaut und ist nicht zu hören:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hell046 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung erweitern/umbauen, Custom Empfehlungen*

Ich glaub das wird ne längere Auswahl... 

Ich hab nochmal geschaut was sich zur Phobya Pumpe finden lässt. Youtube ist da durchaus eine Hilfe und die Phobya ist wirklich nicht gerade die leiseste. Die Videos von der Magicool Lösung sind da wirklich deutlich leiser und die Magicool ist insgesamt echt leise. Der Preis ist zudem auch wirklich spottbillig. Einzige Knackpumpe bei der Magicool, ich frage mich ob ich die ordentlich entkoppeln kann. Zweiter Knackpunkt, man hat doch schön gesehen, dass sich ein ordentlicher Strudel im kleinen AGB bildet wenn die Magicool läuft. Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie schlecht das ist, habe aber gelesen das möchte man eigentlich nicht haben. Weshalb viele AGB eben spezielle Einsätze haben. 

Beim CPU Kühler ist mir aufgefallen, auch durch ein Video in dem mal so eine Eisbär AIO geöffnet wurde, dass die Kupferbodenplatte von der Eisbär und den UC2 identisch sind, genauso wie der Aufbau darüber. Im Prinzip hat man also beim Eisbär ein UC2 mit der Pumpe samt mini Behälter drüber. Verarbeitung vom Kupferboden ist bei meinem exemplar auf der CPU Seite vollkommen in Ordnung, eben poliert. Was die Rückseite angeht kann ich nichts sagen, das sieht etwas "grob" aus auf Bilder. Solange es funktioniert ists okay. Was spricht gegen den UC2 LT mit Plexi Top? 
Was die Montage vom UC2 angeht hab ich das jetzt auch "gesehen". Ich würde mir auf jeden Fall die Backplate dazu holen, die kostet nur knapp 3€. Und dann sehe ich da eigentlich keine Probleme, immerhin sind die Schrauben schon drin. Beim Eisbär ist das noch blöder gemacht, da muss man von oben gegen den Federdruck das Loch suchen um die Mutter zu finden und es dann anzuziehen. 

Fittings und Schläuche stelle ich am besten mal hinten an, das müsste ich einfach schauen was sich ergibt. 

Wie siehts eigentlich mit Korrosion aus. Wenn man Alu + Kupfer im Kreislauf hat ist das durchaus schlecht, das ist mir bewusst. Wie sieht es aus wenn man im Prinzip alles aus Kupfer ist aber der Radiator noch Messingkammern hat, bzw die Fittings sind ja auch meist vernickelt?


----------



## Ryle (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung erweitern/umbauen, Custom Empfehlungen*

Die Magicool müsstest du theoretisch nicht mal wirklich entkoppeln, die ist sehr vibrationsarm und selbst bei 12V extrem leise. Ich war selber überrascht als ich das Ding mal getestet habe. Wenn du sie entkoppeln willst, dann musst du die Halteklammern irgendwie vom Case entkoppeln. Dazu gibt es so Gummipuffer oder Schaumstoff, ähnlich den im Shoggy, den man dazwischen klemmt.
Bei den Phobya Pumpen kann man mal Glück haben, eine zu erwischen die keinen Krach macht und auch ne Weile läuft. Aber meist hat man spätestens nach ein paar Monaten dann Probleme. War zumindest früher so, keine Ahnung ob sich das inzwischen gebessert hat.

Die Backplate ändert an der Problematik aber nichts, oder hat sich da was an der Montage verändert? Bei EK sitzen die Halterungen quasi schon von hinten verschraubt auf dem Board und du setzt den Kühler einfach drauf und machst Daumenschrauben von oben drauf. Da kann nix verrutschen, es geht flott und nutzt sich nicht ab. 
Bei den ganzen Alphacool Konsorten quäle ich mir immer einen ab und meist sehen die Schrauben schon nach einmaligen Ausbau aus, als hätte das Teil schon ein paar Jahre hinter sich. Ich bin da überhaupt kein Fan davon, aber das bleibt ja jedem selbst überlassen.

Messing und Nickelbeschichtung sind üblich und machen keine Probleme, das hast du quasi überall auch abseits von Wasserkühlungen.


----------



## Zerosix-06 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung erweitern/umbauen, Custom Empfehlungen*

zur Magicool,
ich habe mir die auch gegönnt und die ist wirklich extrem leise, ok ich habe keinen Vergleich zu anderen pumpen,... aber sie ist definitiv auf 12V nicht aus dem Case herauszuhören.
Wichtig wäre ggf die Dichtungsringe auszutauschen, das habe ich ebenfalls gemacht da es einfach empfohlen wird an vielen Stellen im Netz. Irgendwo hier im Forum gab es einen Link zu einem Händler dazu, weiß aber nicht mehr wo.

Bei mir ist sie mit einem Shoggy entkoppelt wie auf dem Bild zu sehen.
Das mit den Halteklammern auf dem Shoggy festschrauben hatte bei mir nicht geklappt, der hat zu viel nachgegeben und die pumpe ist quasi umgekippt 
ich habe sie dann einfach direkt drauf gestellt, mit Doppelseitigem Klebeband etwas fixiert und dann mit dem Schlauch der vom Radi oben in den Deckeleinlass geht zusätzlich fixiert. Also der ist minimal länger als nötig und drückt dadurch die Pumpe minimal in den Shoggy rein. ist aber 16/10er schlauch, ob das mit dünnerem z.B. 13/10 auch so geht oder ob da dann der Schlauch mehr nachgibt kann ich nicht beurteilen


----------



## Ryle (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung erweitern/umbauen, Custom Empfehlungen*

Ich meinte nicht die Halteklammern auf dem Shoggy festschrauben, das wabbelt sonst zu sehr. Du kannst aber bspw. einen Gummi oder diese Moosgummi-Schicht nehmen, diese hinter die Halteklammern klemmen und dann mit der Gehäusewand oder ähnlichen verschrauben.
Ich verschraube meine Pumpen grundsätzlich lieber, da ich zum Entlüften das Case durch die Gegend schleudere und öfter mal am Basteln bin. Da kann ich so eine lose oder "semi-lose" Pumpe nicht gebrauchen 

Aber du hast auch den ZMT Schlauch am Start


----------



## Zerosix-06 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung erweitern/umbauen, Custom Empfehlungen*

...das wabbelt sonst zu sehr...
genau DAS Problem hatte ich  
Aber durch das "einklemmen + doppelseitigem" ist die bei mir auch sehr gut fest... also ich kann auch am Case wackeln/kippen/... OK duch die Gegend "geschleudert" habe ich es noch nicht 

Aber das einklemmen war auch eher ein provisorischer Gedanke aber es hält echt gut, wenn es dann an den Umbau mit Ryzen 2.Gen im April/...? geht wird das auch anders gelöst.


----------



## hell046 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung erweitern/umbauen, Custom Empfehlungen*

Also, aktueller Stand, es gibt eigentlich nur die günstige Möglichkeit mit der Magicool, oder halt teuer. Wobei ich sagen muss, man findet viele HPPS und Aquastream XT um die 40€ gebraucht, das wäre auch machbar. Dazu gleich noch ein Wort.

Was die Phobya UC 2 angeht, die werden auch "permanent" am Board verschraubt, dann setzt man den Kühler drauf und kann mit so gerändelten Muttern das ganz bequem von oben anziehen. Ich glaube du meinst die Alphacool "Lösung" und die ist wahrlich schrott. Tut mir leid, muss man so sagen. Das ist schon ein riesen gefummel beim Eisbär das drauf zu setzen und am besten muss einer hinten gegenhalten. Mit der Phobya Lösung kann ich problemlos leben. 

Nochmal zu den Pumpen: Ich hab mich jetzt gezielter informiert. Die Phobya fällt dann einfach raus weil die zu sehr vibrieren und dann doch nicht die leisesten sind. Die Magicool ist da preislich auch extrem gut aufgestellt und ich günstig Sektor würde ich dann diese wählen. Gibt ja schon einige Erfahrungen und leider leckt das Gehäuse der Pumpe gerne mal. Ebenso ist der Sata Anschluss suboptimal und die Pumpe nicht regelbar, was aber kein Problem darstellt wenn sie bei 12V Ruhe hält. Das hinterlässt halt einen faden beigeschmack, man will ja nicht jeden Tag schauen obs undicht geworden ist... Der Behälter soll sich auch mit der Zeit trüben und nicht so 100% toll sein.  Ebenso hab ich was zu den Dichtungen gelesen, die soll man dann wohl besser tauschen? 

Dann hab ich mir (gebraucht preislich ähnlich) die Aquastream XT angeschaut und die Pumpe ist wohl für "alte Verhältnisse" recht leise, aber viele Schreiben auch, dass sie durchaus unangenehme Geräusche verursacht die hörbar sind, auch gedrosselt oder eben erst dann.  Zudem soll die Pumpe stark vibrieren und sind wir mal ehrlich, das ist ein ziemlicher Klotz der nicht gerade hübsch ist. Da wüsste ich jetzt spontan nicht direkt wo ich die verstecke. Damit fällt diese eigentlich auch schon raus, trotz der top Eheim Qualität und Haltbarkeit. 

Mein Case hat ein Seitenfenster, da würde es sich schon anbieten den Behälter sichtbar an die Seitenwand zu packen, wozu hat man schon sowas  

Vielleicht wirds einfach die Magicool? Preislich bleibt man da in einem Top Rahmen. Worüber ich mich noch garnicht großartig informiert habe sind die Laing DDC und wie sie alle heißen. Die D5 bzw vpp655 ist top! Aber die bekommt man auch gebraucht nicht unter 60€ und die ist dann noch nackt...


----------



## razzor1984 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung erweitern/umbauen, Custom Empfehlungen*

Wenn deine Wakue installiert ist, dann reicht dir ein DF >30 l/h aus.
Ich hab einen recht verwinkelten und großen Kreislauf in meinem Hauptpc und dort ist die XT auf fixen 60hz eingestellt, welches einen DF von ~ 53 l/h ergibt.
Die Problematik der Xt liegt eher daran, dass diese eine Eigenfrequenz erzeugen kann, nur dies ist je nach Modell/Drehzahl recht unterschiedlich. Das heißt, dass du ein Brummen/Schwingen zb bei 55Hz haben kannst, welches sehr laut ist und du bei 65 Hz jedoch keine Nebengeräusch hast und dann quasi fast lautlos bist.Da man die Xt sehr gut regeln kann ist, das alles nur eine Einstellungssache in der Aquasuite(Software mit der man die Pumpe steuern kann)
An der Größe kann man nix ändern – kommt halt aus der Aquaristik 

Die mit Abstand am bewährtesten Pumpen in der Wakuewelt, sind die Eheim (modifiziert von Aquacomputer - Aquastream XT) oder die Laining D5 + Unterarten(Zb DDC310 kleiner kompacter und kann bisschen heißer werden deswegen die Kühlfinnen am Rücken von manchen modellen)
Man Darf halt nicht vergessen, dass eine XT auch weitaus mehr kann, in der neuen Ausführung kann diese Lüfter regeln, bis 12Watt(Gesamtlast am Ausgang) und auch zahlreiche Sensoren wie DF und Temperatursensoren können eingebunden werden.

Noch ein paar Infos zur DC12 220 – wenn man sich das Innenleben anschaut ist diese einer Eheim sehr stark nachempfunden, sieht man besonders am Flügelrat(Impeller)
Das eine Eheim nicht gedrosselt einfach laut ist, ist Fakt.Selbes gilt auch für die DC12 220.(Beide habe sehr starke Vibrationen unter voller Spannung, die man nur durch ein shoggy absorbieren kann)In gedrosselter Form sind beide leise, wenn man diese dann auch noch entkoppelt werden keine Schwingungen auf das Case übertragen.


----------



## hell046 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung erweitern/umbauen, Custom Empfehlungen*

Ich hab mir jetzt überlegt wohl erstmal der Aquastream XT eine Chance zu geben. Gebraucht für 40€ in der Ultra Version finde ich das total in Ordnung. Speziell die zusätzlichen Funktionen würde ich gut nutzen können, da meine Radiator Lüfter momentan noch nicht so toll geregelt sind auf dem alten Mainboard. Da hätte ich dann eine Komplettlösung mit der XT inkl. dem inneren Temp-Sensor. Wenn die Lautstärke ok ist, behalt ich sie, falls nicht wird sie wieder verkauft. Einen Platz im Gehäuse werd ich schon irgendwie frei schaufeln, wahrscheinlich einfach direkt neben dem Netzteil. Sehr positiv finde ich einfach die Qualität der Pumpe, da weiß man das Ding läuft in der Regel ewig und kann auch repariert werden. 

Für eine DC12 260 von Phobya hätte ich sogar ein Angebot für 70€ inkl Phobya 250 ABG, Phobya UC2 LT, Shoggy und anschlüssen. Ist natürlich ein super Angebot, aber ich habe da zu viel "schlechtes" gelesen über die Pumpe und auch deren Lautstärke auf Dauer. Klar, der Aufbau ist prizipiell der selbe wie bei der Aquastream XT. Muss ich mir einfach noch überlegen das ganze. 

Schläuche und Fittings nehm ich wahrscheinlich einfach die günstigen 11/8. Später kann man das ja einfach immer aufrüsten.

Es hat nicht zufällig jemand ne Aquastream XT übrig die er mir mal für Tests leihen kann?


----------



## razzor1984 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung erweitern/umbauen, Custom Empfehlungen*

Mit einer XT macht man nix falsch ! Gedrosselt auf einem Shoggy ist sie nich aus dem case zu hören 
Schau das dabei die G1/4 adapter dabei sind - inlet & outlet
Aqua Computer Webshop -  Adapter aquastream und Eheim 1046/1048 Saugseite auf G1/4 41077
Aqua Computer Webshop -  Adapter aquastream und Eheim 1046 Druckseite auf G1/4 41076


----------



## hell046 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung erweitern/umbauen, Custom Empfehlungen*

Bei den gebrauchten sind die Adapter eigentlich immer dabei, die Leute müssen die Pumpe ja irgendwie selbst betrieben haben. 

Bin mal gespannt. Hier im Forum gab/gibt es ja auch einen Pumpentest, da hat dem Tester die Pumpe überhaupt nicht gefallen weil man immer einen charakteristischen Ton gehört hat. 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch passende Radiatoren finden, ist fast das teuerste am Aufbau und gebraucht gibt es auch kaum gutes aktuell.


----------



## razzor1984 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung erweitern/umbauen, Custom Empfehlungen*

Ich wollte mir vor längerer eine zweite gebrauchte XT auf Ebay kaufen. Um 30 euro + 10 euro versandt, war es zu diesen Zeitpunkt ein echter Schnapper. Dann habe ich zum Glück gefragt,was den alles dabei ist.Der Verkäufer wollte für die G1/4 adapter knappe 10 euro extra  Deswegen frage nach  oder Schau, dass es explizit in der Produktbeschreibung angeführt ist!

Du meinst das Pumpenroundup von narbennarr 
Kannst ihn ja fragen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...mpen-im-vergleich.html?highlight=Pumpen-Round


----------



## hell046 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung erweitern/umbauen, Custom Empfehlungen*

Ja genau, den Test habe ich gesehen. Das schreckt halt ab wenn er schreibt dass man die Geräusche immer hört, auch gedrosselt. Genau das möchte ich ja nicht. 

Ich hätte ein Angebot für eine XT Ultra mit Adaptern und Shoggy für 40€ all inkl. Das dürfte kaufbar sein? Wollte nochmal nachfragen wie es da mit dem alter Aussieht. Pumpe ist von 2014 meint er, nicht dass ich ne alte Krücke kaufe und die is dann bald im Eimer oder fängt an Geräusche zu machen.


----------



## hell046 (29. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung erweitern/umbauen, Custom Empfehlungen*

So, es geht bisschen vorwärts. 360er XT45 ist unterwegs, dicker geht aktuell im Case nicht und will ich im Prinzip auch nicht, da dickere im Prinzip nur bei höheren Lüfterdrehzahlen Vorteile haben. Mit Case umbauen ginge bestimmt noch mehr, aber da es sowieso suboptimal für Wasser ist werde ich schauen ob das nicht auch demnächst mal verkauft wird. Falls nicht, hab ich schon heraus getüftelt wie ich noch einen 240er vorne rein bekomme mit Lüftern. 

Für die Aquastream gibt es wirklich ne Menge Ersatzteile, das ist wirklich top! Und immerhin nicht überteuert die Teile. Muss aber immernoch grübeln wie ich die am besten verstaue, das ist schon ein guter Brocken.

Was den Test von Narbennarr angeht: Er schreibt auch dass die DC-LT auf 7V klar hörbar ist, ebenso auf 5V aus dem Gehäuse hörbar ist. Die verrichtet aktuell bei 7V bei mir ihren Dienst und ich höre da nichts mehr aus dem Gehäuse raus. Also das stimmt mich zuversichtlich für die Aquastream.


----------



## razzor1984 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung erweitern/umbauen, Custom Empfehlungen*

Der Vorteil an der XT bzw auch an der billigen 220er von Phobya ist, dass man diese regeln kann.Die eine per Software die andere per Poti oder Lüfteranschluss. Auch wenn eine MagiCool DCP450 sicher eine gute Pumpe ist, so out of the box kann man diese nicht regeln. Dazu braucht es einen Spannungsregel, der ja auch wieder Kosten verursacht!
Lautstärke ist immer subjektiv   - Ich bleib bei meinem Statement, eine Aquastream XT ist auf ~ 60 hz nicht zu hören, wenn diese gut entkoppelt ist.(aus dem case)
Aja die alte XT(gelb) kann auch viel "steuern", nur ist diese noch mit einer alten Technik ausgestattet. Die kann zb nur max 5 watt am Lüfterausgang verkraften ........


----------



## hell046 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung erweitern/umbauen, Custom Empfehlungen*

Naja, was heißt alte Aquastream XT. Die Gibts heute auch noch, immernoch mit genau dem gelben Deckel. Ich denke du meinst die Aquastream Ultimate, die hat dann aber auch keinen XT im Namen  Pumpe ist auf jeden Fall unterwegs zu mir und dann wird sich zeigen wie wir uns anfreunden. Entkoppeln werd ich sie gescheit, bzw. ein Shoggy ist gleich dabei. 

Das fehlen der Regelbarkeit der Magicool finde ich nicht schlimm, laut Reviews ist sie leiser als die XT und das bei 12v, sie ist also sehr sehr leise bei voller Drehzahl und braucht/sollte deswegen nicht runter geregelt werden. Daher auch keine Probleme. 

Ist 13/10er Schlauch eigentlich so schlimm? Ich hab den 11/8er auch ohne die Knickschutzfedern verbaut und da besteht (zumindest bei mir) überhaupt keine Knickgefahr. Ich frage deswegen, weil sich 13/10er Anschlüsse recht einfach günstig finden lassen gebraucht und der dickere Schlauch durchaus besser aussieht als der dünne 11er. 16/10 findet man einfach nirgends günstig.


----------



## razzor1984 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung erweitern/umbauen, Custom Empfehlungen*

Die modifizierte Eheim heißt bei Aquacomputer - Aquastream XT - „Standard bis Ultimate“
Die „neu“ mit rotem Deckel gibts nur mehr in einer Version heißt gleich nur mehr Ultimate.
Aqua Computer Webshop - Pumpen & Zub.

Nur weil es heißt im review XXX die Pumpe XXX ist auch bei 12 volt leise, ist das bei weitem kein Garant, dass du sie als leise empfindest.
Der user findet sie zb auf 12v als zu „laut“
Temperatur ok/Pumpe drosseln, aber wie?Weiteres

11/8 knickt normal nicht leicht, nur eben der Norpren(sehr dünnwandig). 16/10 bzw 16/11 ist auch sehr schwer Knickbar. Auch 13/10 wird passen, nur schau ,dass du ZMT oder Norpren verwendest. Weichmacher sind einfach lästig!


----------



## hell046 (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung erweitern/umbauen, Custom Empfehlungen*

Hab einen Schnapper gemacht was paar Teile angeht. 25€ für einen neuwertigen alphacool 360er und 13/10er Fittungs die fast geschenkt waren. Von der Optik wirds dann schon  mal etwas hübscher mit den 13/10ern. Habe auch geschaut was "Knicke" angeht, da sollte es bei der geplanten Verschlauchung keine Probleme geben. Habe sogar einen sehr guten Tipp "gefunden". Die 13/10 kann man in kochenden Wasser auf eine gewünschte Biegung bringen die dann ohne Abknicken dauerhaft gehalten wird. Das ist natürlich so simpel wie gleichzeitig genial. 

Tja jetzt schiele ich auch schon auf ein neues Gehäuse... Mit Platz


----------



## hell046 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung erweitern/umbauen, Custom Empfehlungen*

Eine Frage hätt ich wegen der Radiatorfläche. Ich weiß, im Prinzip schadet viel hier nicht, je mehr umso besser weils dann leiser wird. Ich habe mich nämlich auch in Bezug aufs Umschauen nach neuen Gehäusen gefragt welche Radiatorfläche einen leise Betrieb unter allen Situationen gewährleisten wird. Hardware wäre eine CPU und die GPU. Habe gelesen mit 2x360mm ist man schon gut beraten, 2x 420 wäre absolut ausreichend um unter 700U/min zu bleiben. 

Ich hätte mir jetzt grob vorgestellt in einem neuen Case 2x 420 +1x 360mm zu verbauen, damit sollte man dann genug Fläche haben. Eventuell wirds auch nur 3x360 (oder weniger) das muss man dann am Case schauen.

Gibt es da Erfahrungswerte? Eine externe Kühlung wie ein MoRa kommen nicht in Frage.


----------



## razzor1984 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung erweitern/umbauen, Custom Empfehlungen*

Schau dir einfach  gehäuse an bei den Builds zb von Tagebüchern, da sieht man recht schön wie viele Radiatoren man unterbekommt. Vorallem sieht man wie Dick diese sein dürfen bzw ob man dann nicht vielleicht doch das gehause "Optimieren" muss   Ein Mora wäre halt die günstigste & einfachste Lösung, so wirds halt bisschen schwieriger, da es nicht gerade viele Gehäuse gibt, die so eine Menge an Radiatoren intern verkraften.


----------



## hell046 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung erweitern/umbauen, Custom Empfehlungen*

Ich schiele ja etwas auf das Thermaltake View 71 weil ichs hübsch finde und es eben gut Platz für mein Setup hat. 1x420 + 2x360 sollte auf jeden Fall gehen, vielleicht auch 2x420 + 360. Das Core x71 ist kühlungstechnisch auch interessant mit der getrennten Kammer. Radiatordicke peile ich 30mm oder maximal 45mm an, da, soweit mir bekannt, diese eigentlich im silent Bereich mit langsamen Lüftern die beste Leistung erzielen. Auch denkbar wäre ein 60er im Push Pull um die Dicke auszugleichen. 

Man liest halt viel verschiedenes, manche sagen 2x 360 reicht schon dicke für die zwei Komponenten, andere sagen wenn es leise sein soll reicht das noch lange nicht. Ich kann das echt schlecht einschätzen. was fest steht, ab einer gewissen Radiatorfläche erreicht man einfach keine Vorteile mehr.


----------



## razzor1984 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung erweitern/umbauen, Custom Empfehlungen*

Ins Thermaltake View 71 gehen laut der Herstellerwebseite ja in die Front ein 420er und in den Deckel ein 420er rein. 
Gaming PC selbst bauen - Wasserkuhlung | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests
Laut dem Test gibts zw einblasend und ausblasend leichte Unterschiede, wenn du schon komplett intern alles machst, dann nach dem Motto viel hilft viel 
Mit zwei 420er ist man aber schon sehr gut aufgestellt, ein zusätzlicher 360er bzw ein 420er wird sicher etwas bringen nur wie viel kann man nur schätzen. Denke so an die 1 bis 2 grad weniger vl.
Nach den Bildern zu urteilen ist das  Thermaltake View 71 schon sehr „dicht“ die Luft kann nur seitlich angesaugt werden wo eben die Glasplatten abstehen. Draus kann man das setting 3 (siehe Test Link – Push-Richtung) in Betracht ziehen.

Zu deinen Gedanken bezüglich push pull.
Dazu gibts einen sehr ausführlichen Artikel im aktuellen PCGH.
Wenn man die Diagramm vergleicht zw Lautstärke und Kühlleistung, dann ist ein Black Ice Nemesis 420GTS in einer Push/Pull -  Konfiguration @500rp,dass Beste punkto Leistung und Lautstärke.


----------



## hell046 (3. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung erweitern/umbauen, Custom Empfehlungen*

Das mit den 2x 420mm steht da zwar, aber ob das beides gleichzeitig geht ist ne andere Sache. Oben würde zu 100% ein 420er rein kommen, da geht sogar gleich was dickeres. Vorne kommt dann, nach längerer Recherche, ein 360er rein, weil beim 420 der obere Lüfter zur hälfte bedeckt ist und das sieht zum einen doof aus und ist dann auch hinfällig was die zusätzliche Fläche angeht. Das könnte man aber noch experimentieren. Und dann würde ich noch einen 360er an die Seite packen der rausbläst, da sollte problemlos noch ein 30er hin passen. 

Dann hätte man auf jeden Fall 420 + 2x360, was nach etwas stöbern hier mehr als ausreichend sein sollte von der Fläche. 

Das Thermaltake view 71 täuscht! In tests schneidet es meist unter den besten Gehäusen ab was Kühlung angeht. Die Seitenteile wurden zum Glück mit viel Abstand zum Gehäuse montiert. Meine Idee war, seitlicher Lüfter natürlich von Innen zur Seite raus, vorne und oben würde nach innen blasen. Damit hätte man auch positiven Druck im Gehäuse was perfekt für den Staubeintrag ist, gerade bei den "offenen" Seitenteilen.

Nachtrag: Eben ein Build gesehen in dem Gehäuse. Oben 420, dann vorne und seite noch 360. Passt locker rein. Vorne ein 420 wäre sogar auch noch möglich, dann müsste man aber die Anschlüsse unten hin setzen und es wird recht eng. Aber das sah echt schon fein aus, das Gehäuse wirds wohl.


----------



## hell046 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung erweitern/umbauen, Custom Empfehlungen*

Was die Wasserkühlung angeht ist soweit alles geplant und durchdacht in meinem Kopf. Jetzt hab ich aber trotzdem ein Problem. Ich würde die Radiator Lüfter dann gerne über die interne Wassertemperaturerkennung der Aquastream laufen lassen, denke eine Lüftersteuerung an die Wassertemperatur macht am meisten Sinn. Jetzt ist die Ausgangsleistung der Aquastream natürlich begrenzt und bei 3 Radiatoren wären das 9 Lüfter... 

Tja, wie regelt man das am besten? Ich bräuchte im Prinzip einen Lüfterverteiler der selbst per Molex Anschluss die Leistung vom Netzteil zieht, aber trotzdem noch alle Lüfter über ein Eingangssignal der Aquastream steuert. Was nutzt man da am besten? Eine Aquaero wollt ich jetzt nicht kaufen, das ist etwas teuer und overkill. Ist der interne Temperatursensor der Pumpe als Eingangsgröße zum einstellen der Lüfterdrehzahl überhaupt empfehlenswert oder sind die Werte zu ungenau?


----------



## razzor1984 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung erweitern/umbauen, Custom Empfehlungen*

Wenn du  dir die neue Aquastream Ultra holst - Laut beschreibung verkraftet die 12 Watt am Lüfterausgang. Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 PWM - 0.96watt x6= 5,76 watt + Noctua NF-S12B redux-1200 PWM -0,90Watt x3 = 2,7W = 8,46Watt in summe. Dazu dann noch ein Temperatur sensor und schon kannst nach Wassertemp regeln (PWM splitter)

Phobya Y-Kabel 4Pin PWM auf 3x 4Pin PWM 60cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany   -  3x
Phobya 4Pin PWM Verlangerung 90cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Phobya 4Pin PWM auf 4x 4Pin Splitter | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany
Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4


----------



## hell046 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung erweitern/umbauen, Custom Empfehlungen*

So, es gibt ein kleines Update. Das 360er Eisbär Teil ist weg und der PC momentan auf Luft unterwegs bis die restlichen Teile ankommen. Das neue Gehäuse mit reichlich Platz für eine Wasserkühlung sollte die Tage kommen  

Habe jetzt mal die Mayhems Ultraclear bestellt und werde mal schauen wie die sich so machen. Zwei 360er Radiatoren hab ich direkt da, ein weiterer 420er wird dann noch im Laufe dazu kommen. Bei der Graka werde ich eventuell so ein Alphacool GPX Kühler besorgen. Sieht zwar optisch nicht so hübsch wie ein Fullcover Block aus, aber preislich ist es interessant und kann "im Prinzip" beim Kartenwechsel weiter verwertet werden. 

Ich war dann auch gestern mal am Basteln und hab die Aquastream provisorisch laufen lassen. Schläuche dran und ein Eimer Wasser. Ich muss aber gestehen ich hatte andere Erwartungen... Die Pumpe ist doch lauter als ich dachte, für meinen Geschmack insgesamt schon relativ laut. Ich habe sie dann noch per USB angeschlossen und gesteuert. Komplett auf ein Minimum gedrosselt ist sie schon erträglicher für mich, aber sie vibriert halt trotzdem ziemlich stark. Wenn ich die Pumpe am Shoggy hoch hebe kommt trotzdem durchaus noch was von den Vibrationen durch. Der Durchfluss ohne was angeschlossen zu haben war dann auch nicht mehr so überragend auf ihrem Minimum. 
Ich habe deshalb sicherheitshalber noch günstig eine VPP655 samt Top geschossen. Die spricht mich auch optisch besser an was im neuen, sehr offenen Gehäuse, durchaus ein Kriterium ist. Werde wahrscheinlich trotzdem beide mal testen.


----------



## Urbi76 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung erweitern/umbauen, Custom Empfehlungen*

Hi, habe eine Aquastream XT Ultra (gelb) und die neue Aquastream ultimate (rot) beide im Gehäuse... den wirklichen Geräuschpegel kannst du erst beurteilen wenn sie im Gehäuse drinne sind. Im Gehäuse verschlaucht klingt sie nochmals anders als einfach nur am "Wassereimer". Liegt auch einfach daran, das das Vibrationsverhalten des Motors anders ist wenn er gegen eine Last arbeiten muss. 

Entsprechend lässt sich dann auch die Geräuschkulisse am besten im eingebauten Zustand anpassen... Meine XT, welche im CPU Kreislauf werkelt, läuft z.B. bei 4380rpm und meine Ultimate im GPU Kreislauf bei 3490rpm. Das ergibt für meine Ohren die angenehmste Geräuschkulisse. Ganz lautlos wie am Anfang ohne Lüftersteuerung vermutet sind sie dann zwar doch nicht, aber von laut sind sie Meilenweit entfernt...

PS: Ich habe übrigens 2 420er  Radis in meinem Thermaltake Core X9, beide oben horizontal verbaut, die haben genug Fläche das sowohl CPU und GPU im Idle (also z.B jetzt gerade hier beim schreiben) mit voll deaktivierten Lüftern klar kommen. Die Temperaturen betragen dabei im CPU-Kreislauf 33°C Wasser und GPU Kreislauf 29°C Wasser. Erst beim spielen laufen die Lüfter dann irgendwo bei 450 - 500rpm.


----------



## hell046 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung erweitern/umbauen, Custom Empfehlungen*

Sie VPP wurde jetzt auch noch getestet. Ist die PWM Version und das tolle, einmal eingestellt kann man das PWM Kabel abklemmen und sie bleibt auf der Drehzahl. 
Im Gegensatz zur Aquastream sind das aber Welten. Die VPP hat massiv power auf vollgas und gedrosselt ist sie komplett unhörbar. Vibrationen gibt es auch keine und sie ist schön kompakt. Die Aquastream ist im Gegensatz dazu deutlich hörbar. 

Werde trotzdem beide IM Gehäuse testen. Leider hat es Hermes vollbracht das Glas des Gehäuses zu zerbrechen beim Transport! Klasse....


----------



## hell046 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung erweitern/umbauen, Custom Empfehlungen*

So, der erste "kleine" Loop ist fertig. 2x 360er Radiatoren mit CPU Kühler und der VPP655. Die Radiatoren stehen vertikal im Gehäuse drin und ich hab so meine Schwierigkeiten die Luft raus zu bekommen. Mir scheint der Durchfluss auch nicht so sonderlich hoch zu sein. Mit der VPP auf volldampf sieht man eine Wasserbewegung im AGB. Drossel ich die Pumpe sieht man eigentlich garnichts mehr und die Temperatur der CPU steigt merklich um 3° teils auch mehr. Habe die Pumpe jetzt schon einige Stunden auf 100% laufen, aber man hört es immernoch gluckern im Radiator. 

Dauert das immer so lange und gibts da Tricks? Oder hab ich einfach nur eine ungünstige Position der Radiatoren?


----------

